# Wife left 7 months ago



## GameOver07 (Aug 27, 2012)

Still having a hard time dealing with it! Everyday seems to be pointless. No family or kids so no reason to go on anymore. Ready to be an organ donor just not sure how to make it happen. Sure things might get better someday but what is the point. How do we know once we leave this place there is not something better on the other side? It just hurts to much everyday so why keep going.


----------



## chiben (Jun 26, 2012)

It isnt easy but nothing is. Good times will come. It sounds cliche but it is real. Why dont you go out and do stuff?


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

> No family or kids so no reason to go on anymore.


This my friend is not a good way of looking at life. There's still much to be enjoyed in life no matter what you may be missing.

Take a trip to the woods without much gear. Build a shelter and try to find food. You'll feel the meaning of life.

What was the story of your marriage? Why did she leave? Where is she now?


----------

